# Want to buy an IP range to spam with? There’s a site for that



## drmike (Aug 13, 2015)

One of the good guys today sent me something to cheer me up and make me spit milk at the monitor.

Ever wondered where Spammers go shopping?  There is a site for it:

http://www.mailerforum.com/

This one is a good one to start with: http://www.mailerforum.com/xf/threads/virgin-clean-24s-300-00.5258/



Quote said:


> OPTION ONE:Purchase a virgin clean a /24 the 1st month @ rack rate, get your 2nd month for $300.00. Minimum 2 month term commit.OPTION TWO:Purchase a virgin clean /24 @ rack rate and get a 2nd one for $300.00. Price is recurring for 2 month term commitment. OPTION THREE:Purchase 1 x /22 @ rack rate for the 1st month and get the 2nd month for $1000.00. Minimum 2 month term. You also have the option to pay $3000.00 in a lump sum for a 3 month rental (i.e. $1000.00/month). With each of these options, I only have a limited number of allocations at these prices. Server expense is additional to the cost of ips listed above. Offer good until week's end or all sold. You're typically looking at a 48-72 business hour turn around once payment received. Contact me direct with any questions.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2015)

My favorite thread: http://www.mailerforum.com/xf/threads/best-deal-2015.5209/

This guy literally posted his range in the thread!


----------



## drmike (Aug 13, 2015)

Crazy Spamhaus isn't pre-flagging/parsing that site.   There are so many of these public displays of insanity.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2015)

That's odd. I always thought the URL was colocrossing.com.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 13, 2015)

What the...

He's basically hijacking IPs to use for spamming operations.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn it, idiots everywhere.


----------



## AuroraZero (Aug 19, 2015)

> Damn it, idiots everywhere.



This surprises you why? There is a site out there for everything if you want to look hard enough. Whether if it is topside or below you can find it if you want it.


----------



## host4go (Aug 19, 2015)

I particularly like how one spammer complains about being ripped of by another spammer. (About Some VPS with dirty IPs)



Quote said:


> a.patrick just needs to be banned from this forum so that he can no longer victimize the people that haven't gone through enough threads to see that he is a thief and a liar...
> 
> From kcwebguy at mailerforum.com


----------

